# Can someone explain topline to me?



## kira

Disclaimer - I know just about NOTHING about conformation, so any information will likely be new to me! I have done a bit of reading in this forum and on the grca page about the standard. It seems pretty overwhelming for a newbie to try to consider all of the different aspects at once (although I know dogs are supposed be judged as a whole). 

I was reading the bit about topline/backline:

"Back line -- strong and level from withers to slightly sloping croup, whether standing or moving. Sloping back line, roach or sway back, flat or steep croup to be faulted."

I have never tried to stack Murphy, but when I look at photos of him where he is close to it on his own, I see what I would interpret as a curved topline. I've seen a couple of things mentioned, (1) that if their back feed aren't far enough back the topline can look curved and (2) that the "puppy" look is sometimes more curved and they will mature out of it. 

BUT I'm not really sure I understand the standard/jargon and I was wondering if someone could give me some feedback? Murphy is almost 16 mos. I have never planned on showing him (he was neutered a few months ago) but am curious to learn more about the breed/conformation.


----------



## K9-Design

Well those pictures are pretty impossible to tell from. I think you've managed to make a dog with a decent topline look bad in each one  
The middle one with him standing -- topline looks pretty good -- it is natural for there to be a slight dip behind the withers (shoulders) as that is where their vertebrae change direction and especially with males they have a lot of muscle over the shoulders and directly behind the shoulders (and HAIR) that can accentuate a dip. He looks to have a nice topline overall.


----------



## kira

K9-Design said:


> Well those pictures are pretty impossible to tell from. I think you've managed to make a dog with a decent topline look bad in each one


I have a unique skill for this kind of thing 

Thank you for the explanation, it makes sense. And lesson learned that still pictures NOT in a stack are not the way to try and learn! Murphy is currently passed out right in the middle of the bed but maybe if he gathers some energy at some point during the day I will attempt to (very amateurly) stack him...what a rough life for our dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm always so happy when you post, because it is such good news that you came through your broken neck. That was one heck of a close call. 

If you order the golden retriever Blue Book, it is so helpful in learning how to see parts of the dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR

K9-Design said:


> Well those pictures are pretty impossible to tell from. I think you've managed to make a dog with a decent topline look bad in each one
> The middle one with him standing -- topline looks pretty good -- it is natural for there to be a slight dip behind the withers (shoulders) as that is where their vertebrae change direction and especially with males they have a lot of muscle over the shoulders and directly behind the shoulders (and HAIR) that can accentuate a dip. He looks to have a nice topline overall.


I had to laugh out loud at this comment-but it is true. I think he probably has a nice topline but those are the exact wrong poses to see


----------

